# Gnome3 source merge with svn ports tree



## Beeblebrox (Mar 7, 2013)

I decided to give Gnome3 a spin and followed the marcuscom instructions.

My ports tree is svn however, and the source tree is cvs. The ports merge script (marcusmerge) is also based on the cvs-merge-to-cvs structure. I decided to try the tarballs instead (script allows for that preference) but did not realise that the tarballs are also structured as cvs repo.

The merge script went about its business without errors, but now when I try to svn up the ports tree I get a nice error:

```
Skipped '/usr/ports/databases' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/ports/print' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/ports/sysutils' -- Node remains in conflict
Skipped '/usr/ports/Tools' -- Node remains in conflict
...etc...
```
How did the Gnome3 testers overcome this issue? Were you guys using cvs anyway, thus had no problems?


----------



## pkubaj (Mar 7, 2013)

Install ports-mgmt/portshaker-config.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Mar 7, 2013)

Looks pretty nice. Can you tell me:
* Does portshaker decide on the folder for gnome3 on its own? There does not seem any config option for that.
* After editing portshaker.conf just run this?
`# portshaker -UM`
*I don't suppose you know a way to recover the existing ports tree (other than download a fresh one)?
*EDIT:* from the man page for the script, the un-merge does not solve the error either: `# marcusmerge.sh -U`


----------

